# Who's had an ultrasound?



## CarolynW (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi ladies

I've recently been referred by the GP for an ultrasound, having been ttc for almost 1 year. For those of you who have had one, are they painful? Any tips? I've booked to have it on 17th June. the GP didn't say it had to be done at any particular cycle day, so just went for the first appointment. Any insight/ tips/ advice would be most appreciated.

Thank you xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

an ultrasound does not hurt at all -
you usually have to drink a pint of water an hour beforehand -
thats the worst thing because you want to go to the loo  
Morganna xx
here is a website on scans www.babybond.com

/links


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi There 

I just had my first ultrasound a couple of weeks ago. I did follow the instructions in my letter with drinking 2 pints of fluid at least an hour before but when I got there and she got started she said that my bladder was no where near full enough! I had drank the right amount and had started in plenty of time! She said they could do an internal scan instead there and then which I was surprised about. She said they couldn't force me to if I really didn't want an internal one but I thought I might as well get it over and done with as i might need one further down the line. I was worried if it would be painful but it honestly wasn't.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The majority of fertility ultrasounds tend to be transvaginal because it's easier to see the reproductive organs and it doesn't require a full bladder.  They are painless and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Agree with dudders - never had to have a full bladder. The wand for the scan looks like a light sabre, but it only kind of pushes against your bits, it doesn't go all the way in. In reality it's actually quite a funny experience (condom covered light sabre is funny when you think about it) it doesn't hurt, and can be done at any point of your cycle.

Don't worry!


----------



## CarolynW (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for your replies ladies. You've put my mind at rest. I'm looking at it as the next stage of the fertility journey. Fingers crossed nothing out of the ordinary will be found. Then I'm guessing it'll be a tube check. I wasn't convinced my GP knew exact pathway. Think he said I'd have to see a gynae post ultrasound, I assume to get the results. Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck, glad you are feeling better!

Some of the radiologists are brilliant and show you everything and explain it, others say little or nothing. Don't read anything into it if they won't tell you anything, some are just miserable and can't be bothered  

X


----------



## CarolynW (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm seeing a gynae Consultant on Monday. Does anyone have any advice/tips about what to expect?xxx


----------

